# Bando alle ciance



## Blackman

Buongiorno,

non trovo un equivalente inglese di questa espressione idiomatica, bando alle ciance, simile a _cut the crap/bullshit _nel significato, ma non nel registro. Letteralmente significa stop alle chiacchiere.

_E adesso bando alle ciance e cominciamo a lavorare._

_Let's cut the crap and start working._

Che direbbe un madrelingua?

Grazie.


----------



## sound shift

"Right, that's enough talk. Let's get on with it" is one possibility. No need for a  here.


----------



## sorry66

Enough (idle) chatter! Let's get down to work.


----------



## london calling

Let's stop all the chit-chat and get down to work.


----------



## TimLA

sound shift said:


> "Right, that's enough talk. Let's get on with it" is one possibility. No need for a  here.


I LOVE the BE use of "right" in this usage. It's a major difference in usage in AE.

Other ways:
Allright, let's  get back to business...
...enough banter...
...enough of the banter...
...enough..
let's move on...
enough on your plans for Friday night...
and hundreds more depending on the people


----------



## sorry66

TimLA said:


> Allright, let's get back to business...


So would Americans always use 'alright' rather than 'right'?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maybe we should point out that "bando alle ciance" is quite an old fashioned expression. I don't think anyone would use it  to look assertive and authoritative. Rather, it sounds mild and ironic.


----------



## Necsus

Picchi's dictionary suggests "cut the cackle!"


----------



## sorry66

I think my one is 'mild and ironic'.
Enough (of this) (idle) chatter!



Necsus said:


> "cut the cackle!"


I've never heard of this as an expression. It's not polite in any case. A cackle is a shrill, unpleasant laugh.
You could say 'quit blathering' , 'cut the waffle' etc. but there are many non-polite forms.

There is also 'enough of this palaver' - that could be neutral enough.


----------



## london calling

How about something mildly old-fashioned (and therefore slightly ironic), which is how the Italian expression sounds?

No more idle talk, let's get down to business.


----------



## sorry66

That's along the same lines as  my 'Enough (idle) chatter' post#3 and 'Enough (of this) (idle) chatter!' post# 9 but, yes, even more old-fashioned.


----------



## Benzene

I found on  the web the following sentence:

"e adesso bando alle ciance " = "but now, that's enough chat. The clouds are lilies in full bloom." It seems a fake.

The first part might make sense, but I have some doubts about the meaning of the second one.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## sorry66

Yes, the second part is very strange!


----------



## Odysseus54

I don't quite understand - is 'bando alle ciance' (in my opinion an old-fashioned and somewhat unnatural expression - something you might hear on TV more than from real people in real dialogues) supposed to mean

"no more talking" (let's focus again on the task at hand)

or 

"let's cut through the chase" ?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Odysseus54 said:


> I don't quite understand - is 'bando alle ciance' (in my opinion an old-fashioned and somewhat unnatural expression - something you might hear on TV more than from real people in real dialogues) supposed to mean
> 
> "no more talking" (let's focus again on the task at hand)
> 
> or
> 
> "let's cut through the chase" ?


To me it's "let's stop talking nonsense", but it has an old fashioned/joking/ironic connotation, as I'd said in my previous post.


----------



## Benzene

Source: Treccani 

"Ciancia" = "discorso vano e senza fondamento".

I'm thinking that we should find an English expression that  expresses/contains the meaning of "discorso vano e senza fondamento".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## sorry66

Hi Benzene, That's why I suggested 'palaver' and 'chatter'. I think 'chit-chat' is ok too. 'Banter' is a little more playful.

But really, any of the suggestions by the anglophones above work  (don't they?)  because they are polite and a little ironic.

For the 'vano' part, you could talk about 'bombast','magniloquence', 'overblown language' or 'hot air' (and many more) but I don't see how we could fit them in here.


----------



## banundia

Benzene said:


> I'm thinking that we should find an English expression that expresses/contains the meaning of "discorso vano e senza fondamento".



Well "vaniloquence" means that, but I would not dare to use it


----------



## Benzene

Hello banundia!

"Vaniloquence*" = "vain or foolish talk".

Super! You have hit the bull'seye!

The word* is certainly not widespread but WRF is a linguistic forum.  So, these contributions are always welcome, at least for me.

Bye,

_*Benzene*_


----------



## sorry66

Vaniloquence - But is it a word that is ever used?
https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...2000&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=
Zero results!
I like it, though. Maybe it should be used more often!


----------



## MR1492

I wasn't familiar with "vaniloquence" but I am familiar with "_grandiloquence" _which is obviously related.

As to "bando alle ciance", it was also discussed in the Solo Italiano Forum which may help here.  However, it reminds me of the line from John Wayne in "The Cowboys" where he'd say "Slap some bacon on a biscuit and let's go! *We're burnin' daylight*!"

Phil


----------



## rrose17

TimLA said:


> I LOVE the BE use of "right" in this usage. It's a major difference in usage in AE.


I can't speak for Canadians in general but this one definitely uses the expression. Along with alright then...
Another very colloquial choice I think could be "Cut the gab..."


----------



## TimLA

rrose17 said:


> I can't speak for Canadians in general but this one definitely uses the expression. Along with alright then...


Again, very interesting.
I think in AE we'd use Alright! or cuss
The best example in my opinion is John Cleese in Fawlty Towers - his "Right!" is perfect!


----------



## sorry66

MR1492 said:


> "Slap some bacon on a biscuit and let's go! *We're burnin' daylight*!"


I always wondered what that meant! I thought it meant 'wasting time' in general.

@TimLA So I finally got my response! (except it wasn't for me)


----------



## banundia

Benzene said:


> Super! You have hit the bull'seye!



Thanks, benzene !  ! And you just taught me this expression that I did not know before! This forum is so interesting!



sorry66 said:


> Zero results!



The Italian correspondent is "vaniloquenza" and has Latin origins.



sorry66 said:


> But is it a word that is ever used?



I never heard it in the US, and in Italy hardly ever.


----------



## MR1492

sorry66 said:


> Vaniloquence - But is it a word that is ever used?
> https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...2000&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=
> Zero results!
> I like it, though. Maybe it should be used more often!



I agree.  It's like _pulchritude.  _A great word that I've really only heard in the song "Popsicle Toes" by Michael Franks.

Phil


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

To return to this oldie: 



Odysseus54 said:


> "let's cut through the chase" ?



Actually, it's "cut to the chase". - What about "Let's get down to brass tacks." or (US) It's time to talk turkey." [By the way, although there's almost certainly no relation, "We're wasting daylight!" reminds me of "We waste time, light lights by day." from _Romeo and Juliet_.]


----------



## walfrido

Let's not dwell on idle talk and get straight to the point.
At least this is how I get it from Psinell, Genaro Romagnioli's postcast. He uses bando alle ciance a lot.


----------



## AlexItaly

A Firenze "bando alle ciance" non è considerato affatto _old fashion_, anzi, è un'espressione che si usa molto spesso! A me pare che la traduzione migliore sia: "enough of this palaver"


----------



## elroy

AlexItaly said:


> A Firenze "bando alle ciance" non è considerato affatto _old fashion_, anzi, è un'espressione che si usa molto spesso!


Thank you for this!  I was about to say I've heard the expression used by young YouTubers in a totally neutral way, with no evident ironic or humorous intent.  For example, after saying a few things at the start of her video to introduce the topic, a YouTuber might say "bando all ciance" to segue into the main part of the video.  I would translate it in that context as "All right, let's get to it" or "All right, let's get started."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AlexItaly said:


> A Firenze "bando alle ciance" non è considerato affatto _old fashion_


Appunto, a Firenze.
Come tutti gli altri italiani che hanno partecipato a questa discussione hanno sottolineato, è qualcosa che di solito si dice per fare un po' chick oppure con ironia.


----------



## elroy

The two YouTubers I can think of that I've heard it from (who are both young and used it neutrally, with no evident ironic or humorous intent) are from Rome and Trieste, respectively.


----------



## AlexItaly

Mi rendo conto che, pur rimanendo all'interno dell'Italia, la stessa espressione possa avere sfumature leggermente diverse, spostandoci da una regione all'altra. 
Per quanto riguarda quella di Firenze, concordo con elroy: “bando alle ciance” ha valore perlopiù neutro, non ha valore ironico, né umoristico. Di sicuro è molto (parecchio) colloquiale.
La puoi sentire tra adolescenti che stanno giocando, in un gruppo di amici che si conoscono da anni, durante un pranzo di famiglia, tra colleghi di lavoro durante la pausa caffè. Viceversa sarebbe assolutamente fuori luogo se pronunciata da un professore durante una lezione universitaria, durante una cerimonia, ad un pranzo ufficiale o in qualsiasi altro contesto formale.
Data la sua sfumatura colloquiale “bando alle ciance” è senz’altro un richiamo a smettere di perdere tempo, ma con un tono assolutamente benevolo, addirittura quasi affettuoso.
Le espressioni "All right, let's get to it" or "All right, let's get started" secondo me sono perfette.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Appunto, a Firenze.
> Come tutti gli altri italiani che hanno partecipato a questa discussione hanno sottolineato, è qualcosa che di solito si dice per fare un po' chick oppure con ironia.


Qui in Campania lo si dice per ridere, o per darsi un tono anche se sempre in maniera un po' scherzosa. O perlomeno è quella la mia esperienza (sono qui da oltre 40 anni).


----------



## giovannino

I think It all depends on the intonation you use. It can sound bossy, neutral or humourus.


----------

